# dedazos erratas typos



## belén

Hola

Este hilo  en el foro de comentarios y sugerencias me ha decidido a abrir este otro aquí.

No estoy de acuerdo con Alc en que aquí en el foro usemos "typos" cuando hablamos en castellano. Si hablas en castellano usas una palabra en castellano, en mi caso "erratas", Fabián comenta que en México se dice "dedazos", palabra nueva para mi pero encantada de conocer 

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## Misao

Creo que es la primera vez que veo la palabra "typos" para referirse a las erratas... Estoy de acuerdo contigo Belén. En todo caso, usaría "fallo"....pero nunca "typos"


Una aragonesa.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Me parece bien, estoy de acuerdo en defender el uso de vocablos españoles, sin sustituirlos por términos ingleses. Si no tenemos un equivalente en español, es otra cosa, pero habiendo:

erratas
fallos
dedazos
lapsus calami
errores tipográficos
...

¿no será mejor usarlos? 

Saludos.


----------



## Artrella

De última podríamos decir "tipos" porque sería la forma corta de "tipográfico"... Lo de "dedazo" no me gusta mucho...puede ser correcto en México, pero...no sé acá en Argentina me suena a "elegir a alguien a dedo">> "dedocracia"... es decir por ejemplo poner a un político en su cargo porque es el hermano del primo del cuñado del ministro de...
Me suena a eso... perdón...


----------



## beatrizg

Creo que "erratas" o "errores tipográficos" son términos más adecuados. 

"Tipo", creo yo Art, sería confuso, ya que la palabra es muy común con sus otros significados.


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Creo que "erratas" o "errores tipográficos" son términos más adecuados.
> 
> "Tipo", creo yo Art, sería confuso, ya que la palabra es muy común con sus otros significados.




Y..sí... es más confuso que "dedazo"... entonces podríamos quedarnos con "erratas"??... no sé me parece una palabra "antigua"...  
En cuanto a "errores tipográficos" es súper formal... y muuuy larga... tendremos que extraer una palabra del Globish?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

No sé si es antigua, Artrella, pero si queremos decir que hemos cometido un error al escribir que no procede de ignorar cómo se escribe una palabra sino de teclearla mal, eso es una "errata". Es una palabra que aparece a diario en todos los periódicos españoles (fe de erratas). Si dices "error" no especificas que se debe a teclear y no a ignorar la ortografía. Coincido en que "error tipográfico" es largo, pero creo que "errata" no lo es, transmite el significado suficientemente bien y no es lengua muerta, como el sánscrito, creo yo  .

De todas formas, "tipo" no funciona en absoluto, para mí es un "individuo" o una "clase de cosas", o la "silueta" de una persona. 

Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

Según el tipo antiguo --que soy yo-- _errata_ está perfectamente bien.  No me molesta en absoluto ver la palabra_dedazo_.  Lo entiendo.  Si quiero escribir 'typo' lo hago en una frase en inglés.

Un saludo
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> No sé si es antigua, Artrella, pero si queremos decir que hemos cometido un error al escribir que no procede de ignorar cómo se escribe una palabra sino de teclearla mal, eso es una "errata". Es una palabra que aparece a diario en todos los periódicos españoles (fe de erratas). Si dices "error" no especificas que se debe a teclear y no a ignorar la ortografía. Coincido en que "error tipográfico" es largo, pero creo que "errata" no lo es, transmite el significado suficientemente bien y no es lengua muerta, como el sánscrito, creo yo  .
> 
> De todas formas, "tipo" no funciona en absoluto, para mí es un "individuo" o una "clase de cosas", o la "silueta" de una persona.
> 
> Saludos.




Síii Lady!! Acá también se usa mucho "fe de erratas"... pero no sé es una cuestión de piel... me suena a "antigüedad"... 
Y sí, en cuanto a "tipo" acá en Argentina vamos muertos... porque "tipo" o "tipa" es una manera muy informal de decir "hombre/mujer"...   

No sé tengo que ver si se me ocurre algo que me guste más...  ... soy un plomo, no?


----------



## burt81356

Nunca oí 'dedadazo' para denominar una errata en México. Lo he escuchado en el contexto de lo que dice Art "dedocracia". Siempre escuché "errata". Un profesor del colegio nos decía: "Una errata a cualquiera se le escapa" : )


----------



## ILT

Yo más que dedazo he escuchado o utilizado "error de dedo", expresión que en longitud semeja "error tipográfico".

Yo también coincido en que typo se utiliza sólo en frases en inglés, y en que en español debe ser "errata".  Eso de la "fe de erratas" es muy común por acá también.

Saludos 

ILT


----------



## rainbow

mhc = mi humilde contribución
para aquellos que quieran experimentar nuevos vocablos "error de tipeo" podría ser otra variante


----------



## Artrella

rainbow said:
			
		

> mhc = mi humilde contribución
> para aquellos que quieran experimentar nuevos vocablos "error de tipeo" podría ser otra variante




mmmm... pero "tipeo" de dónde es Rainbow???


----------



## ILT

Lo mismo iba yo a preguntar: ¿tipeo es espanglish para type?


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> mmmm... pero "tipeo" de dónde es Rainbow???



No entiendo tu pregunta, Artis. Desconocés la expresión o querés hacerle notar a Rainbow que viene de "tipográfico" o "tipear" que puede ser Spanglish?  

Bueno, yo he usado mucho esa expresión aunque no tengo idea si es correcta o no.

besinhos


----------



## cristóbal

qué tal "error de tecleo"?  teclerror.


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> qué tal "error de tecleo"?  teclerror.



En Polandia (gentilicio polandés) cometen muchos teclerrores   

Estamos inventando un nuevo spanglish en este foro??? Forspanglish? Foringlañol?


----------



## Like an Angel

Si no os gusta *errata*, creo que *error de tecleo* - como sugirió en primera instancia el amigo Cris- estaría bien.-

¡Tengan buen día!


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Si no os gusta *errata*, creo que *error de tecleo* - como sugirió en primera instancia el amigo Cris- estaría bien.-
> 
> ¡Tengan buen día!




A mí me da un poco de bronca que los angloparlantes puedan tener una sola palabrita como "typo" para definir PERFECTAMENTE qué tipo de error se ha cometido.  Si nosotros decimos "errata" podríamos estar refiriéndonos tanto a un error en un manuscrito como en un impreso (según DRAE). Entonces tendríamos que aclarar que se trata de "una errata en un impreso" lo que me parece excesivamente largo y muuuy descriptivo!  Ellos con el "typo" solo 4 letritas... tienen todo arreglado!!


----------



## rainbow

Artrella said:
			
		

> mmmm... pero "tipeo" de dónde es Rainbow???


 
No sé de dónde es... pero como bien sabes la lengua es algo vivo y cambiante y por aquí lo dicen todos (Brasil)  en una oficina donde hay desde italianos, mexicanos, compatriotas tuyos, y obviamente Brasileños.
Cheers!


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> ... excesivamente largo y muuuy descriptivo!!


 
Esa es una de las desventajas de nuestro idioma, pero también es lo que lo hace más rico, _pros_ y _contras_ vió


----------



## cristóbal

Bueno, Art, tienes razón... pero "typo" es simplemente la abreviatura de "typographical error"... así que, ¿Por que no os inventáis alguna abreviatura?


----------



## ILT

Pero si regresamos al punto inicial de este hilo, que es definir cómo llamar a los errores que nosotros mismos cometemos al teclear una contribución al foro, se entiende que al decir errata nos estamos refiriendo a este mismo medio.  No veo por qué agregarle el "una errata en un impreso", o "una errata en el foro".


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> A mí me da un poco de bronca que los angloparlantes puedan tener una sola palabrita como "typo" para definir PERFECTAMENTE qué tipo de error se ha cometido. Si nosotros decimos "errata" podríamos estar refiriéndonos tanto a un error en un manuscrito como en un impreso (según DRAE). Entonces tendríamos que aclarar que se trata de "una errata en un impreso" lo que me parece excesivamente largo y muuuy descriptivo! Ellos con el "typo" solo 4 letritas... tienen todo arreglado!!


No tan rápido, sabia Artis... 

"Typo" es super informal. En muchísimos contextos no se puede decir "typo", sino que hay que escribir la idea completa "typographical error". Y ahí estamos empatados. Entonces, si es por corrección, entonces tampoco podríamos aceptar "typo"...


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Bueno, Art, tienes razón... pero "typo" es simplemente la abreviatura de "typographical error"... así que, ¿Por que no os inventáis alguna abreviatura?



 Me ganaste por dos minutos!!!!


----------



## cristóbal

Phryne said:
			
		

> Me ganaste por dos minutos!!!!




y sin tipeos, tecleos, erratas, errores, typos, estupideces ni ninguna otra cosa de esa índole.


----------



## beatrizg

Pues aqui los griegos dicen typografikO lathos y no se preocupan por usar terminos mas cortos -al menos en mi presencia.


----------



## Fabian

Oficialmente "dedazo" significa lo que ya dijeron relacionado a la política. Quizá es una palabra muy nueva para indicar errores por mecanografiar erróneamente pero ya usada en donde vivo porque aqui se dice


patinazo = resbalón.

trancazo, madrazo = golpe dado con el pie o mano; caída estrepitosa, brusca.

porrazo= caída estrepitosa, brusca.

bolsazo= golpe brusco propinado con una bolsa de mano.

cabezazo= golpe propinado con la cabeza.

de ahí la relación de "dedazo" o "error de dedo" porque comúnmente esos errores provienen de un golpe impreciso sobre la tecla objetivo o el adelantarse a usar otro dedo más veloz, bueno en el caso de quienes usamos los 10 dedos para teclear. Esa palabra la escuché en las aulas de Mecanografía.


----------



## cirrus

Que tal "gazapo"?  Solo se usa en Colombia o existe fuera?


----------



## Like an Angel

cirrus said:
			
		

> Que tal "gazapo"? Solo se usa en Colombia o existe fuera?


 
Es la primerísima vez que la "escucho", la verdad es genial ¡¡Gracias Cirrus!!, ahí tenés una Artis


----------



## cuchuflete

I love translating said:
			
		

> Pero si regresamos al punto inicial de este hilo, que es definir cómo llamar a los errores que nosotros mismos cometemos al teclear una contribución al foro, se entiende que al decir errata nos estamos refiriendo a este mismo medio. No veo por qué agregarle el "una errata en un impreso", o "una errata en el foro".



creativos actos inovadores digitales artísticos= CAÍDA

¿Os gusta?


a mí no.

Prefiero EFA   Error Foromecanógrafo Artístico

O aun mejor, como nos ha indicado ILT, CATUC...Cometemos al teclear una contribución.

Desacuerdo entre mente y dedos:  DEMYD

 Problema Entre Dedos Obstruccionistas=   

Lo dejo para vosotros, desocupados lectores.

Qxu


----------



## asm

Dedazo es un termino mas amplio que solo el error tipografico. Cuando un presidente elige al sucesor (quizas deberia usar preterito, pero no estoy seguro todavia) se dice que lo hace con un "dedazo".  Si se usa como lo mencionan, pero es un termino muy vago, tambien decirmos que fue un error de dedo, queriendo decir que no fue intencional, pero definitivamente si conocemos y usamos los otros terminos, incluido, para desgracia de muchos, el del "typo".

Pero que no usamos todos "mail" y "web" y "close-up" en todos lados? Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados en el tema, por un lado doy la razon a quienes protegen el idioma, pero por el otro entiendo que la fuerza del ingles ha penetrado duro en nuestra comunicacion diaria.





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> De última podríamos decir "tipos" porque sería la forma corta de "tipográfico"... Lo de "dedazo" no me gusta mucho...puede ser correcto en México, pero...no sé acá en Argentina me suena a "elegir a alguien a dedo">> "dedocracia"... es decir por ejemplo poner a un político en su cargo porque es el hermano del primo del cuñado del ministro de...
> Me suena a eso... perdón...


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Es la primerísima vez que la "escucho", la verdad es genial ¡¡Gracias Cirrus!!, ahí tenés una Artis




Marianilla... acá hay algunos... pero son muy descriptivos y asquerositos.... perdón... no los puedo escribir en este lugar tan respetable...  

No me gusta "gazapo" me hace acordar a "agazapado"... bueno che!! ya sé que están pensando que soy un plomazo de aquellos.. pero tengo que encontrar una palabra tal como "typo" que me haga sentir satisfecha anche feliz y plena.... realizada como mujer....andáaaaaaa, tomatelas!! 




> *asm * = Pero que no usamos todos "mail" y "web" y "close-up" en todos lados? Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados en el tema, por un lado doy la razon a quienes protegen el idioma, pero por el otro entiendo que la fuerza del ingles ha penetrado duro en nuestra comunicacion diaria



Tenés razón Alejandro, el tema -en mi opinión- es que nuestro querido idioma español/castellano, no tiene palabras tan cortas ( o una sola palabra) para describir el mismo objeto como en inglés.  
Ejemplo *"web"* ¿qué quiere decir "web"?  Quiere decir *"telaraña*" >> ahí tenés una palabra un poquito más larga...pero por qué no *"red"?? * _"Voy a entrar a la red"_, _voy a navegar por la red_....


*"mail" * es usado en el sentido de *"e-mail"* no en el sentido de una carta tradicional que se manda por correo (supongo que a eso te referís vos)... veamos qué pasa acá... los anglo parlantes tienden a economizar letras y construcciones...no?  Ellos dicen "e-mail" lo cual es una forma corta de decir "electronic mail". Bien.  Ahora si nosotros traducimos "e-mail" al castellano decimos "correo electrónico".. y claro!!! es una patada en las encías!!! pasar de el fácil y corto "e-mail" al pesado y largo y formal "correo electrónico"... al menos a mí... me da escalofríos... Digo yo... y si en vez de decir *"correo electrónico"* decimos con nuestra pronunciación *" e-**correo" * o mejor aún *"e-c"* *..."¡Che Indorfo te mando esta información en un e-c esta tarde!" * ...  posible...

....pero por qué nos gusta más "hablar" en inglés??.... esto es otro tema que tiene que ver con "El capital lingüístico" que mencionaba el excelente pensador francés Pierre Bourdieu....


----------



## asm

Fabian said:
			
		

> madrazo = golpe dado con el pie o mano; caída estrepitosa, brusca.
> 
> "dedazo" .


 
Ahora en Mexico es muy delicado hablar de Madrazo, asi se llama el presidente del partido mas popular en el pais, y por razones que muchos conocemos, sera el proximo candidato a la presidencia.
El mismo va a usar el dedo para autonombrarse candidato, es decir, va a hacer uso de su poder mas amplio el "dedazo". Lo peor es que si gana a Mexico le van a dar un "idem" (leer la definicion de Fabian). Perdon que haga chistes de la politica, pero esto fue como un pase a gol que uno no puede desaprovechar.

Viva Mexico (aunque sea el 7 de mayo)


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Muy buenas, amigos del foro.

Aunque a primera vista parecía fácil, está resultando agotador encontrar un equivalente en español para "typo" que satisfaga a todos. En vista de ello, he decidido adoptar dos cursos de acción:

1º) Voy a esforzarme por decir y escribir "error tipográfico" y "correo electrónico" (nostálgica que es una  )

2º) Voy a apuntar mentalmente todas las formas de llamar al "typo" que han aparecido en esta discusión para parecer más internacional y no quedarme con cara de ¿? cada vez que vea una de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## Alundra

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Prefiero EFA Error Foromecanógrafo Artístico
> 
> O aun mejor, como nos ha indicado ILT, CATUC...Cometemos al teclear una contribución.
> 
> Desacuerdo entre mente y dedos: DEMYD
> 
> Problema Entre Dedos Obstruccionistas=  *(JAJAJAJAJAAJ,   MUY BUENO, pero lo veo un poco "guarrillo", no???? jajajajjj) *
> 
> Lo dejo para vosotros, desocupados lectores.
> 
> Qxu


 

A mi, dedazos me recuerda a manazas. Al igual que dedazo, imagino que será un error de dedo, aquí para decir que alguien no sabe arreglar nada, le dicen manazas, entonces no me suena como error en la escritura.

Me suena mejor errata, y si os gustan las siglas, os doy otra:
E.T. (Error Tipográfico)  

Bueno, cualquiera de las que digais, me parecerá bien.
Alundra.


----------



## Artrella

Alundra said:
			
		

> A mi, dedazos me recuerda a manazas. Al igual que dedazo, imagino que será un error de dedo, aquí para decir que alguien no sabe arreglar nada, le dicen manazas, entonces no me suena como error en la escritura.
> 
> Me suena mejor errata, y si os gustan las siglas, os doy otra:
> E.T. (Error Tipográfico)
> 
> Bueno, cualquiera de las que digais, me parecerá bien.
> Alundra.




*Siiii Alundra!!! * ET!!! Es genial!!!   Podemos empezar a usarla acá en este foro??

Qué les parece??


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Siiii Alundra!!! * ET!!! Es genial!!!   Podemos empezar a usarla acá en este foro??
> 
> Qué les parece??



¡Fantástico! Sin embargo, y por respeto a miembros hispano y angloparlantes, deberíamos:

1º.- Solicitar el permiso de nuestro Moderador +6.000, el querido Sr. Cuchu.

2º.- Rogarle que ponga un "sticky" gigante en la cabecera del foro indicando el significado de E.T. y que se trata de un término de uso exclusivo en WR. Luego, si tiene tirón, ¡exigimos derechos de autor y Alundra se forra!  

Saludos.


----------



## Artrella

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¡Fantástico! Sin embargo, y por respeto a miembros hispano y angloparlantes, deberíamos:
> 
> 1º.- Solicitar el permiso de nuestro Moderador +6.000, el querido Sr. Cuchu.
> 
> 2º.- Rogarle que ponga un "sticky" gigante en la cabecera del foro indicando el significado de E.T. y que se trata de un término de uso exclusivo en WR. Luego, si tiene tirón, ¡exigimos derechos de autor y Alundra se forra!
> 
> Saludos.





Siii Lady, porsupus... seguro que nuestro Master va a leer nuestros posts...y dirá   ...    o dirá   ....


----------



## cuchuflete

¿*E*tarra *T*errorista?ET      

ET=Ethiopian Airlines Enterprise (IATA airline code) 

ET    extraterrestrial (em português)



> ET
> Edge Thickness     Medical Articles
> Educational Theraphy     Medical Articles
> Effective Temperature     Medical Articles
> Ejection Time     Medical Articles
> Electroneurodiagnostic Technologist     Medical Articles
> Embryo Transfer     Medical Articles
> End Tidal     Medical Articles
> Endothelin     Medical Articles
> Endotoxin     Medical Articles
> Endotracheal     Medical Articles
> Endotracheal Tube     Medical Articles
> Endurance Time     Medical Articles
> Enterostomal Therapist     Medical Articles
> Enterostomal Therapy     Medical Articles
> Enterotoxin     Medical Articles
> Envrionmental Technology Laboratory     Medical Articles
> Epidermolytic Toxion     Medical Articles
> Epithelial Tumor     Medical Articles
> Esotropia     Medical Articles
> Esotropic     Medical Articles
> Essential Thrombocythemia     Medical Articles
> Essential Tremor     Medical Articles
> Ethanol     Medical Articles
> Ethyl     Medical Articles
> Ethylene-tetrafluoroethylene     Medical Articles
> Etiocholanolone Test     Medical Articles
> Etiology     Medical Articles
> Eustachian Tube     Medical Articles
> Evapotranspiration     Medical Articles
> Examination Terminal     Medical Articles
> Exchange Transfusion     Medical Articles
> Exercise Test     Medical Articles
> Exercise Treadmill     Medical Articles
> Exfoliative Toxin     Medical Articles
> Expiration Time     Medical Articles
> Extracellular Tachyzoite     Medical Articles
> Extrapyremdial Thyroxine     Medical Articles
> Extrathoracic Region of the Respiratory Tract     Medical Articles



Funciona perfectamente bien en español, un poco menos en portugués, y en inglés es un desastre.  Me gusta.


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¿*E*tarra *T*errorista?ET
> 
> ET=Ethiopian Airlines Enterprise (IATA airline code)
> 
> ET    extraterrestrial (em português)
> 
> 
> 
> Funciona perfectamente bien en español, un poco menos en portugués, y en inglés es un desastre.  Me gusta.





Entonces???...    Es un sí??? .... esperamos al stickie??


----------



## cuchuflete

Desde mi perspectiva muy personal, "es un sí".  Pero como emos discutido mucho en el ilo de ortografía nueba, la lengua hace el diccionario y no al revés.  



> Entonces???... Es un sí??? .... esperamos al stickie??



Si pensáis en la palabra, o mejor dicho el neologismo, "forero", no había imposición
autocrático, ni 'sticky' ni nada oficial.  La palabra nos ha gustado.  La usamos. Ya está.

La mejor manera de establecer ET como abreviatura 'legítima' en estos foros es de usarla. ¿Os parece?

Cuchu


----------



## rainbow

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Muy buenas, amigos del foro.
> 
> Aunque a primera vista parecía fácil, está resultando agotador encontrar un equivalente en español para "typo" que satisfaga a todos. En vista de ello, he decidido adoptar dos cursos de acción:
> 
> 1º) Voy a esforzarme por decir y escribir "error tipográfico" y "correo electrónico" (nostálgica que es una  )
> 
> 2º) Voy a apuntar mentalmente todas las formas de llamar al "typo" que han aparecido en esta discusión para parecer más internacional y no quedarme con cara de ¿? cada vez que vea una de ellas.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si, podemos crear la palabra que satisfaga a todos en WRF, pero la realidad es que solamente servirá para usarla exclusivamente aquí.
En cambio deberíamos aceptar cómo lo llama cada uno en su país o región aunque lo adaptemos a nuestro gusto, en un contexto más globalizado. 
Y no olvidar que todos podemos cometer errores del tipo tipográfico o cualquier otro tipo.  Quién es el "tipo" (dude) que no se equivoca?


----------



## Ana Raquel

Me encantó ET!

En inglés a veces cambio "typo error" por "braino error" 
En español yo sólo decía "error", pero me apunto a ET desde ahora!


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> La palabra nos ha gustado.  La usamos. Ya está.


Si el Error Typografico es que uno ha intercambiado de sitio dos fonemas, ¿se puede decir "E.T. phoneme"?  

[Maybe you have to have seen the film...]


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> Si el Error Typografico es que uno ha intercambiado de sitio dos fonemas, ¿se puede decir "E.T. phoneme"?
> 
> [Maybe you have to have seen the film...]




Gaaarrryyy....    

I saw that film..."back when I was alive" (does it ring a bell..?) 


Wait, wait, wait... it is "error tIpográfico"..


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> Wait, wait, wait... it is "error tIpográfico"..


Soy el typo que hace este typo de errores. Maybe I should take up Espanglish instead.


----------



## cuchuflete

Garry,
¿Inventamos un verbo nuevo?

Fonemo
fonemas
fonema
et cetera

Muy bueno el juego de palabras

cuchu


----------



## cristóbal

Bueno, estaba fonemando y a mí me fonema muy bien que fonememos un verbo nuevo, ¡sería FONEMONAL!  :risita:


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¿Inventamos un verbo nuevo?
> ...
> fonema


Pero hago esto todas las semanas.  

On a similar subject, when I was at school my Latin teacher offered me a noun. I declined.


----------



## cristóbal

Jajajaja!!
Garry, qué gracioso, me partí de risa... que bien.


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Garry,
> ¿Inventamos un verbo nuevo?
> 
> Fonemo
> fonemas
> fonema
> et cetera
> 
> Muy bueno el juego de palabras
> 
> cuchu




Sí.... pero puedo incluir el voseo, digo... si ustedes inventan este verbo?   

Yo fonemo
*Vos fonemás*
El fonema
etc etc


----------



## Alundra

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Luego, si tiene tirón, ¡exigimos derechos de autor y Alundra se forra!
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eso, eso, Lady Blakeney, jejeejej... (no te preocupes, que ya te daré un porcentaje de lo que saque, jajajajaajajaj.....)  

Por cierto, yo también vi la peli de ET. (Hace muchos aaaaaañosssssss)

Alundra.


----------



## rainbow

garryknight said:
			
		

> Soy el typo que hace este typo de errores. Maybe I should take up Espanglish instead.


 
You have good sense of humor Garry, do you belong to Libra? 
Stop chatting rainbow! Stop chatting rainbow! or you will...
Kiso=kiss+beso


----------



## garryknight

rainbow said:
			
		

> You have good sense of humor Garry, do you belong to Libra?


Adivinaste bién.


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí.... pero puedo incluir el voseo, digo... si ustedes inventan este verbo?
> 
> Yo fonemo
> *Vos fonemás*
> El fonema
> etc etc



Only if you pay the added long distance charges.


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Vos fonemás*


So shouldn't it be *Yo fonemenos*?


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> So shouldn't it be *Yo fonemenos*?




Quéee??? Mi nou entiendei... Será "yo soy un fenómeno"???


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> Quéee??? Mi nou entiendei... Será "yo soy un fenómeno"???



No, no, no. Vos fonemás (fone más) y yo fonemenos (fone menos). Esta tontería es más sencilla que pensabas.


----------



## cuchuflete

Y ellos fonenigual.


----------



## Giulybest

Artrella said:


> A mí me da un poco de bronca que los angloparlantes puedan tener una sola palabrita como "typo" para definir PERFECTAMENTE qué tipo de error se ha cometido. Si nosotros decimos "errata" podríamos estar refiriéndonos tanto a un error en un manuscrito como en un impreso (según DRAE). Entonces tendríamos que aclarar que se trata de "una errata en un impreso" lo que me parece excesivamente largo y muuuy descriptivo! Ellos con el "typo" solo 4 letritas... tienen todo arreglado!!


 

Totalmente de acuerdo, son fantasticos. 

Ellos diciendo *voyage* dicen lo que nosotros al decir viaje en barco _o_ nave espacial.


----------



## «oregonian»

Artrella said:


> A mí me da un poco de bronca que los angloparlantes puedan tener una sola palabrita como "typo" para definir PERFECTAMENTE qué tipo de error se ha cometido. Si nosotros decimos "errata" podríamos estar refiriéndonos tanto a un error en un manuscrito como en un impreso (según DRAE). Entonces tendríamos que aclarar que se trata de "una errata en un impreso" lo que me parece excesivamente largo y muuuy descriptivo! Ellos con el "typo" solo 4 letritas... tienen todo arreglado!!


 
Los angloparlantes tienen una sola palabrita ("typo") para definir perfectamente qué tipo de error se ha cometido, y nosotros también: "errata" (si consultas "typo" en el diccionario, verás que te sale "errata"). Otra cosa es que dos letritas más te den un poco de bronca.


----------

